# Sirius will not take activiation



## farmerdave4 (Apr 19, 2007)

I have a factory installed Sirius in my 2006 Chrysler. I have not used the service in couple of years. I decided to use it again but it will not take a re-activiation signal from Sirius. After several tries, customer service say's I need to have the dealer look at. Do the receivers or antennas have a habit of going out on the cars? I hate to spend a lot of $$$ to fix it.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Does it receive the "test" channel? If not, then you will need to get it serviced. If it does, then it's likely "human error". Somewhere along the line, the 12-digit ESN must not be getting entered into the system correctly. Make sure the ESN you are giving them is the one displayed on the radio screen and not on any paperwork or labels. The number on the screen would be the correct one that the system should recognize.


----------



## farmerdave4 (Apr 19, 2007)

Dealer tested it and a chip in the radio has gone out and will not accept a signal from the sat receiver. The sat receiver is still good, I guess I can put it out ebay at this point.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

So the car's radio isn't talking to the Sirius recevier? Maybe instead of selling the Sirius receiver on eBay, you can buy a repalcement for the car stereo.


----------

